# Connecter baie de stockage xserve sur mac intel



## inaden (25 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
voilà, au boulot il y a un vieux xserve G5 qui a rendu l'âme. Ce serveur était connecté à une baie de stockage comportant 6 disques, le tout faisant a peu près 2 tera.
Je suis sur un mac pro (système 10.7) et je me demandais si je ne pouvais pas récupérer la baie de stockage et la relier à mon mac, histoire de ne pas perdre cette capacité de stockage.
Pensez-vous que cela soit possible ?
Merci d'avance pour vos avis.


----------

